# Just introducing myself!



## YinAndYang (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello, my name is Allison, and im a very proud owner of two four month old ring neck doves. Their names are Yin and Yang.

My brothers, Yin, and Yang. (My brothers like to be a bit weird..)









My brother, Collin, Yin, and Yang.









My brother, Kyle, and Yang.









Thank you for looking! And I look forward to hearing/seeing everyone elses feather-babies!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Firstly hearty welcome to PT.

Thanks for a colorful photos.....


----------



## YinAndYang (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you, Chilangz! Im sorry for the photo's being so... Big. I'm not entirely sure how to fix them. :x


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice snaps  Welcome to PT  Enjoy your stay


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to PT, Allison! 

Your birds are just lovely and I want to thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Allison! Welcome to PT. I love ringnecks and yours are adorable! Your brothers are pretty adorable, too! Please keep us updated on Yin and Yang!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi ALLISON, COLLIN, YIN and YANG,  WELCOME to Pigeon Talk,your pictures are just fine I would not change a thing. You might like to take a look at this web sight www.DoveLine.com * .GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know doves and pigeons have been known to make people smile..and those are pretty big ones!...lol.. welcome.


----------

